# Surly cross check , cotic roadrat , soul wanted



## koks (24 Jul 2009)

I'm looking for surly cross check bike or frame size 50cm and 
cotic roadrat or soul size small 
my email : mr.biker76@yahoo.co.uk
I live in London
cheers
Mario


----------

